# Sticky  240sx/Silvia Forum Rules



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

240sx Section Rules.

In an attempt to improve the quality of the 240sx tech forums on NissanForums.com (NF.com) we have decided to post a set of rules for this forum so that people know what to expect when they post here and how to post here. The most important thing to remember is that this is a Technical Chat Forum. If you want to participate in non-tech chat please go to the Off-Topic section of this board. Please read the following rules for posting in this section:

Rules:

1)Searching before asking a question is recommended. It's possible the topic has been discussed before. Don't beat up new members over searching either. No one likes a rude welcome.

2)Posting – Please compose you posts as clearly as possible. Be specific about your problem or question. We can't help you if we don’t know the specifics of your problem. Please use regular English and good grammar. Please avoid using 12 yr. old AOL’er speak in your posts. Things like cuz, u, ur and other internet bastardizations of the English language are an insult to the intelligence of the members of the board.

However, *please show tolerance* if you see someone typing poorly in English. The English language is not everyone's first language. So do not use this as an excuse to lash out at other members.

3)Commercial Posting – Commercial posting by members who are not NF.com Vendors/Sponsor will be deleted. If you attempt to continue commercial posting you will be banned. We don’t pay for this site so that YOU can profit off it financially. You can become a NF.com vendor here - Vendor Contact

4)Flaming – Flaming of any member of this board will not be tolerated. This is the quickest way to get your posting privleges on this board removed. This includes telling people that they got “owned” or any thing of that nature. Also included in this rule is posting of images that are specifically intended to insult another member. Calling other members newbies (or any internet spelling there of) is not tolerated. We were all newbies at one point. Without our new members this board will never grow. Lets be nice to them and help them. 

5)For Sale Posts – For sale posts by private individuals belong in the “For Sale” section of this board and will be moved there WITHOUT a redirect. We do not want to see for sale posts cluttering the tech forums.

6)General Chat – General chat does not belong in the tech forums. Either take it to PM’s or Off-Topic. We don’t want to see it in the tech forums and it will be deleted without warning.

7)Issues with posts or other members – If you have an issue with another member of the board or a post made by another member of this board please bring it to the attention of the Moderators or Administrators of the site so that we can handle it. Do not engage other members in personal battles in the public forums. 

8)Issues with Moderators – If you have an issue with any action with a moderator please PM that Moderator OR PM an Admin. Do not ask who deleted your post or why it was deleted in the public forum. We only delete posts if we have a reason. If you have a question ask us via PM’s. 

Failure to comply with the rules of this section will result in a suspension of your posting abilities or a permanent Ban from NissanForums.com. Any member that is in serious enough violation to merit such discipline will be given a Warning via PM from a Moderator or Admin. If you continue to violate the rules of this forum after a warning has been issued then action will be taken.

Forum Guidelines: In order to help you place your post in the correct section of the 240sx area please use the following common sense guide:

1)General – The general Section is for Tech discussion that is not model specific. General swap info, general tips and tricks, and all sorts of other good information.

2)S13 – This section is for tech talk for S13 only. General engine swap questions go in general. 

3)S14 – This section is for tech talk for S14 only. General engine swap questions go in general.

4)SR20DE/DET Engines – Tech talk for SR’s only!! No debates regarding SR v other engines are tolerated in this forum. They belong in general chat.

Hopefully with these guidelines we can all watch this forum grow into a positive and helpful forum.

Thank you,
Scott


----------

